# Finally found a vet!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. finding a good vet you can trust is like winning the lottery. such people are to be cherished for life.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm so glad he listened to you! YAY! I am still having a hard time remembering which drug my vet used to treat my whippets vasculitis that actually worked. I remember his ears were suddenly warm when they had been so cold for so long. It was NOT a steroid. I will do a search and see if a name rings a bell.

edit: Trental, that was it! It worked for Echo. His bruises went away and his ears got warm and his surgical wound finally started healing. His vasculitis may have been of a different cause than Misha's. Echo had random bruising that appeared here and there. The vet didn't make the connection in his wound not healing until he diagnosed the vasculitis.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! Just awesome!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, that is what she was on before and it helped. All the lesions on her face cleared and her ears were much better but never totally cleared. Then we took her off because I thought it wasn't working, and she now again has lesions on her face and ears are worse. So he is putting her back on it, says she may have to be on it for life. Stuff is pricey! I paid $210.00 today just for that medication, which is less than I paid at my original vet. But it is 3 months worth so not too bad, my other vet was $90.00 per month. The ointment we are trying is $65 for small tube, and if it works we will order a big tube, lol.....yikes! 

When Emilio had vasculitis he too was on Trental (Pentoxifylline) and it cured him and it never came back.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou, for some reason on your post there is no "thanks" button so I can't say thanks! So "thanks" lol.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Lou, for some reason on your post there is no "thanks" button so I can't say thanks! So "thanks" lol.


lou has been thanked so much she has crashed the forum several times, so they have disabled that option when she is around! just kidding!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lololol!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

No thanks for meeee??  that's not fair!!

Well thanks for thanking me via post Then  

Patk you always make me laugh! Love your perfectly-timed-sense of humor !! (Cause you sure know how to be serious when we are talking about important stuff too!  ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks button here!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love PF humor HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

So very glad you have a Vet that you have confidence in! I've always felt Vets and Clients should work as a team ..............I always hated the Vet who played "I'm GOD AND ALL KNOWING".....worked with a few of them! Not fun.........:mmph:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

There is NOW a thanks button on your original post! Must have just been a glitch!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Go to Target and buy it. You will save tons of money. 
Pentoxifylline Prices, Coupons and Information - GoodRx


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'm so pleased you have found a vet that you both like and have confidence in - the fact he is easy on the eyes is a bonus!

When you are going through "stuff" with your pet it makes such a huge difference to feel you are in capable hands.

I do hope that Misha is soon on the mend


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Problem is the pills are 400mg. Misha's dose is 20 mg. so it would be 1/20 of a pill. He has to have it made at a compounding pharmacy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> I'm so pleased you have found a vet that you both like and have confidence in - the fact he is easy on the eyes is a bonus!


sounds more to me as though one's dog may be in even greater need of scrupulous and exacting care! :aetsch:


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Perhaps you could post a picture of Misha......with Mr. Easy on the Eyes : )

I wish he lived closer...I would love to find a holistic horse vet. A lot of vets seem to have caught on about minimum vaccines for dogs, but for horses it's still group vaccines, yearly, or more often as suggested by Big Pharma...it's so hard to know the right thing to do- nice you've found someone you can trust.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

There are pics on his facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/vetonthego...0.1401325836./498229996884656/?type=3&theater


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, he *IS* easy on the eyes! And a good guy too boot. You hit the jackpot there! I love my vet. I have been with him for over 20 years, first with cats and now Lily and Peeves even though when I moved I went far away from him.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It does make the trip to the vet a little more tolerable! lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now don't go making up excuses to go 'see' the Vet!!!!! Hehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!
(He IS a cutie!)

It sure would be nice to have a Vet here at PF to advise us wouldn't it? On another forum we had a Vet, and although she didn't DX any one's animals. she would answer questions and advise to perhaps what tests to ask for or treatments to have your Vet look into when your animal was DX'd with a certain ailment! She was a very reassuring presence for sure!

ANY VETS LURKING OUT THERE?????????? Hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh gosh! If he came to the forum and saw that I said he was easy on the eyes I would have to find a new vet! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now don't go making up excuses to go 'see' the Vet!!!!! Hehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!
> (He IS a cutie!)
> 
> It sure would be nice to have a Vet here at PF to advise us wouldn't it? On another forum we had a Vet, and although she didn't DX any one's animals. she would answer questions and advise to perhaps what tests to ask for or treatments to have your Vet look into when your animal was DX'd with a certain ailment! She was a very reassuring presence for sure!
> ...



That would be awesome!!!!!!!!




N2Mischief said:


> Oh gosh! If he came to the forum and saw that I said he was easy on the eyes I would have to find a new vet! lol





Hehehehe  that's just a clean-innocent-polite-compliment! He'd be flattered and not think anything of it   LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh gosh! If he came to the forum and saw that I said he was easy on the eyes I would have to find a new vet! lol


snort! if he has brains, he would give you a lifetime discount! how many vets have a groupie base?:cheers2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> It does make the trip to the vet a little more tolerable! lol


I would think so!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'm just glad ours doesn't look like that! I'd have a hard time concentrating on what he was telling me... :biggrin:

Most of ours are girlies and the two men are, well, my age and size!! Not a Mills and Boon job... lol!

Anyway, be glad you aren't at the vet my friend took her 13 year old rescue ex-racing greyhound to on Tuesday... She went in for an x-ray on her leg, my friend got a phone call to say they'd found a couple of teeth wanting attention, went to collect her dog to find out they'd removed 23 teeth!! Yes, twenty three! Poor old dog now doesn't have any teeth that meet, is doped up, was bleeding from the mouth, and still no answer to what is going on with her leg... We were all outraged and furious! No way would my friend have let this be done if they'd been honest with her... big difference from "a couple"...!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's just awful. 23 teeth is a fair piece more than a couple. They needed to be honest about what they meant. And to not have an answer about the original problem on top of that is just more than a little unkind (the only polite word I could think of, plenty that I couldn't have put here popped into my head).


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Manxcat that is horrible, poor old dog!

LOL, I DO think he has a fan base, a lot of young horse girls in the area. You bring up his name and they all glaze over and get silly! lol

BTW-he is single!!!! lol Not that I'm interested, this is my 30th year of marriage to my very best friend and soul mate, but he would be a great catch for someone! lol


----------

